# Fletchers paper mill.



## Mikeymutt (Jan 7, 2016)

Just a slight break from the Welsh reports.i had only been back from Wales a few days when I was up at a stupid hour.we tried this place exactly to the day a year ago and failed dismally.so I met up with zedstar and a none member.this time we did it.the entry was the most dodgy I have done n the dark and wet as well.but it was worth it.after been to the main industrial places now,this really was up there with them.the site has been left just how it was when it shut....robert fletcher opened this mill in 1920,employing a 1000 people at it's height,they produced cigarette papers.the whole process was done in house.from the paper pulp being put through the system.the pulp went in preparation machines.these machines were interesting in there pastel blue and yellow colours.it then went into the rolling machines.there was seven of these in the factory..the factory got into trouble in the nineties and eventually literally shut down overnight in 2001.

Pulp basket transporter








The toilet block




Pulp feeding machine down to the preparation machines




A slightly derpy office




Workers lockers




Office computer




Pulping preparation machine







Paper loading bay




The main run of pulping machines










The paper rolling room.













Some random machinery from around the factory.







This was the biggest room we found.it looked the finishing part of the factory and the packaging part as well.it was very wet and slippy in here..

























Staff changing rooms







The canteen..




The massive boiler and furnace upstairs.well I presume that's what it was..










The pulp drums..







Just a few random shots from around the place


----------



## tazong (Jan 7, 2016)

Cracking cracking pictures


----------



## krela (Jan 7, 2016)

Wow you've done a great job with this place, great report!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jan 7, 2016)

Thank you both for the nice comments


----------



## smiler (Jan 7, 2016)

The wicker transporter in the first pic I've seen one similar at a tanning works, that must have bin at least eighty years old and still in fair condition.
You've produced another great report and pics Mikey, I enjoyed it immensely, Thanks


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jan 7, 2016)

Thank you smiler.I always appreciate your nice comments


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 7, 2016)

Astounding stuff! Fave has to be the light bulb in moss. Thanks for sharing


----------



## smiler (Jan 7, 2016)

Mikeymutt said:


> Thank you smiler.I always appreciate your nice comments



Tinged with envy Mikey, Tinged with envy,


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jan 7, 2016)

Nice post and superb pictures. I often wondered how they got the little cigarette papers inside those little cardboard boxes.


----------



## Conrad (Jan 7, 2016)

Looks like a very nice bit of industry. Well shot


----------



## Lavino (Jan 7, 2016)

Nice one mate I did try this a while back and failed lol


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jan 7, 2016)

Lavino said:


> Nice one mate I did try this a while back and failed lol


What i can gather a lot of people have.its certainly a tough one to cracking


----------



## Senseoffreedom (Jan 7, 2016)

Brilliant post, love your photos


----------



## HughieD (Jan 8, 2016)

Some stunners there Mikey. Really been enjoying the fruits of your Welsh exploring...


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 8, 2016)

Crikey there is some serious machinery here,must have made a hell of a clatter when it was running!Absolutely superb photography Mikey. Forgot to say the Dansette radio is a real sweetie.


----------



## Rubex (Jan 8, 2016)

As always fantastic photos! Nice and colourful :laugh: and what a cool little radio


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jan 8, 2016)

A really nice one here. I wish you could have photographed this when the place was working - it was a superb place to visit and your 'special feel' for industrial places would have produced the ultimate in 'then and now'! The wicker 'skep' - to give it the name used in the Yorkshire textile industry may well have been used for moving the small bails of course paper used in the pulping process. However, it may have been used to move the large rolls of cloth that were used in the first stage of producing the rolls of thin fag paper. I think one of the rolling machines still has a remnant around the take up/feed roll, pic 23.

Your 'boiler' is in fact a high pressure steam/hot water rotating globe digester. More often used in the high class paper production mills, where bleached cotton rags were broken down into fibres to produce high class rag writing or printing paper, I suppose in this mill it was the original way of producing pulp before the more modern cylindrical open vat pulpers became available.


----------



## jsp77 (Jan 8, 2016)

That's a nice place there, excellent pics, thanks


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jan 8, 2016)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> A really nice one here. I wish you could have photographed this when the place was working - it was a superb place to visit and your 'special feel' for industrial places would have produced the ultimate in 'then and now'! The wicker 'skep' - to give it the name used in the Yorkshire textile industry may well have been used for moving the small bails of course paper used in the pulping process. However, it may have been used to move the large rolls of cloth that were used in the first stage of producing the rolls of thin fag paper. I think one of the rolling machines still has a remnant around the take up/feed roll, pic 23.
> 
> Your 'boiler' is in fact a high pressure steam/hot water rotating globe digester. More often used in the high class paper production mills, where bleached cotton rags were broken down into fibres to produce high class rag writing or printing paper, I suppose in this mill it was the original way of producing pulp before the more modern cylindrical open vat pulpers became available.



Thank you dirius..I was hoping you would comment and correct me on a few things.I enjoy your input.my knowledge on industrial is not fantastic.I just wander around taking in the place and imagining what it was like in its heyday and just trying to work out for myself what everything did.


----------



## thorfrun (Jan 8, 2016)

absolutely love this report, especially the pic of the moss growing over the paperwork on the desk


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jan 8, 2016)

Mikeymutt said:


> Thank you dirius..I was hoping you would comment and correct me on a few things.I enjoy your input.my knowledge on industrial is not fantastic.I just wander around taking in the place and imagining what it was like in its heyday and just trying to work out for myself what everything did.



I started work with British Rail Research and before moving into forensics and photography did much claims work for the Board. Actually dealt with a claim for water damage in transit to a load of baled course paper sheets. I had to visit the mill to prove that the damage was the carriers fault and not their own poor storage. Thanks for the kind comments on my input, I am glad you take it in the way it is meant to be always - just adding a little more knowledge to these brilliant reports one sees on here. Industry has changed so much over my lifetime, and unless you were/are involved much is unknown to younger generations - researching all your explores must take up much of your free time! Also collecting old books on industry and industrial processes has to come in useful sometimes - my excuse to the wife for the ever expanding shelves! Again thanks for your kind comments.


----------



## Judderman62 (Jan 8, 2016)

Cracking report and pics. Brings back happy memories. Silent Hill and I had our sandwicheds in the canteen when we visited here. Loved the place.


----------



## mrtoby (Jan 9, 2016)

lovely stuff, Im jealous-I still need to see this one.


----------



## Cachewoo (Jan 9, 2016)

What a super report beautifully done.


----------



## UrbanP UK (Jan 24, 2016)

Excellent report :notworthy: love this site still looking good inside


----------

